# [OT]do userów gentoo64 - czy warto

## pwe

Hej! mam pytanko: czy warto wsiadac juz teraz na gentoo64? czy za duzo kłopotów zbędnych to nie sprawi? bo na forum o AMD64 sa topiki o przesiadkach na x86. wiec pytam  :Smile: 

dzieki!

----------

## arsen

jakbym miał procesor 64 bitowy to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał, szkoda by mi było takiego procka na 32 bity  :Smile: , wiadomo że nie jest jeszcze super kolorowo z tego co widzę ale i tak warte zachodu  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

nie wiem jak to jest z amd, ale z binarkami solarisowymi pod procesory SPARC krąży taka opinia, że wersje 64-bitowe działają wolniej niż 32-bitowe

----------

## joi_

jakimi testami to zostało zmierzone? ja zrobiłem taki prosty test i bynajmniej on tego nie potwierdza...

----------

## pwe

czytałem ze arcy kopa nie dostaje ale warto, tylko sa problemy wieksze lub mniejsze. w sumie sprobować w sumie można  :Smile:  ale mam nadzije ze zbytnich problemów nie bedzie i po tygodniu na 32 bity nie spieprze  :Smile: 

----------

## qxek

```

maciek@narmalna ~ $ uname -a

Linux narmalna 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Mon Mar 21 15:51:27 CET 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Na Gentoo 64-bitowym pracuję od około 3 miesięcy. Nie ukrywam, że z początku były pewne problemy, ale teraz działa mi już prawie wszystko. Na Twoim miejscu nawet bym się nie zastanawiał, lecz jeżeli masz taką możliwość, to zostaw sobie na jakiś czas partycje z 32-bitowym Gentoo.

----------

## ketjow

ja mam gentoo64 od pol roku i jestem w pelni zadowolony. Jedyne problemy, ktore zauwazylem to fakt, ze macromedia nie wypuscila 64bitowego plugina dla flasha a 32bitowy nie dziala z 64bitowa prezgladarka  :Evil or Very Mad:  . No to emergowalem firefox-bin czyli 32bitowego firefoxa i wszystko dziala jak nalezy.

All in all polecam

----------

## Raku

 *':.joi.:' wrote:*   

> jakimi testami to zostało zmierzone? ja zrobiłem taki prosty test i bynajmniej on tego nie potwierdza...

 

słyszałem opinię mojego poprzednika w pracy, a ostatnio czytałem o tym na pl.comp.sys.sun.admin - np. testy empiryczne przeprowadzone np. 32-bitowym oraz 64-bitowym tarem wykazywały przewagę szybkości działania tego pierwszego.

Osobiście tego nie testowałem, chwilowo wszystkie pakiety pod Solarisa jakie przygotowywałem (a jest ich około 40-50) kompilowane były 32-bitowo.

Jak uporam się z pracą, przekompiluję wszystko na 64 bity i porównam wydajność (benchmarki na wydajność apache'a, baz danych)

----------

## pwe

to sprubuje i ja, może uda mi sie dziś zacząć. Po wynikach joi'a widac niewiekla pzrewage 64bitów ale jak sie cały "biznes" rozkręci to może bedzie lepiej  :Smile:   w każdym razie nic nie trace

----------

